# Pieps Transceiver Problems



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

The same holds true for other transceivers and electronic devices. I've been told to never carry an ipod while b/c skiing and to have cell phones powered off.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've also read several reports on the Teton Gravity forums confirming that cell phones and iPods do interfere w/ the Pieps DSP when powered on.


----------



## wirednut14er (Jan 14, 2008)

During mountain rescue's avalanche awareness class last weekend, we experimented with cell phones turned on and got results that were off by 5 feet or so. turn the phone off and it goes right to the target. really interesting to see how sensitive these recievers really are.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

good update, thanks for the info.
Best idea is to chuck the cell phone in the river. If you are using an ipod or mp3 player while b/c with your friends then get a life.


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

I have an upgraded Pieps DSP and have had nothing but good luck. I will say that I've been thrown off by the marking feature a few times though. I thought this might have been resolved with the upgrade, but apparently it wasn't. First of all, if you thoroughly read the instruction manual you'll notice that analog beacons can show up as multiple victims on the DSP's screen. The manual also states that if you experience difficulties marking(by pressing the flag button for three seconds)the first time, try again. Just a few things that are good to know if you ever happen to stumble upon a multiple burial situation(of course involving another party since you ski one at a time and clear the runout). After doing some beacon drills and a rescue scenario recently I realized how little glitchey things like this can result in confusion and lost time if you don't know why you're seeing what you're seeing.


----------

